# Plzz Need help to understand student visa



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Need help to understand student visa

Hi Guys I am looking to spend 8 months in germany before revaluating.
Finding options for part time job and improving my german
1)Can I secure admission in a Masters college of IT field ,get a student visa but not attend college.Dont want to do anything illegal.But just asking since want to understand if colleges are ok with this if we are paying the tuition fees?

2)Was researching many other options like language learning course,job seekers but they do not allow to work thr and are shorter term


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

germanattempt2 said:


> 1)Can I secure admission in a Masters college of IT field ,get a student visa but not attend college.Dont want to do anything illegal.


So what would you call acquiring a visa that from the get go you do not plan to use for its intended purpose = studying? 



germanattempt2 said:


> But just asking since want to understand if colleges are ok with this if we are paying the tuition fees?


What kind of 'college' are we talking about here? German universities do not charge tuition fees and most courses are in German, so you would need very good language skills to get admission in the first place. Bilingual or English medium programmes are extremely competitive to get into.



germanattempt2 said:


> 2)Was researching many other options like language learning course,job seekers but they do not allow to work thr and are shorter term


There are some international programmes taught in English, for which the universities charge high tuition fees. Those will be a lot more expensive than an intensive German language course. 

In any case, visa fraud is an excellent way to make any future in Germany extremely complicated if not impossible.


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks ALKB!!Was trying to understand !
Now will actually try for tourist or job seekers visa


----------



## germanattempt2 (Apr 16, 2018)

germanattempt2 said:


> Thanks ALKB!!Was trying to understand !
> Now will actually try for tourist or job seekers visa


Will accept that part time work is not allowed


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

germanattempt2 said:


> Will accept that part time work is not allowed


Getting into a Masters programme, actually earning that degree and graduating from a German university would not only allow part time work but also get you a 18-month post study residence/work permit that can be converted to a long term residence permit if you find a qualified job within those 18 months.


----------

